# Spinal hardware injection



## jessieindiego (Dec 10, 2009)

Dr is doing an injection near the patients hardware to determine if this is the cause of her spinal pain. He wants to know what to code this procedure and I am so stumped, any suggestions?


----------



## Walker22 (Dec 10, 2009)

I don't think I have enough information to answer your question. Exactly where is this injection being given? Are you injecting a nerve, or a joint? If a nerve, which one? What substance is being injected?


----------



## jessieindiego (Dec 11, 2009)

its a hardware injection  in the L4 L5 area to determine if this is whats causing her back pain no joints nor nerves were involved just the area surrounding the hardware


----------



## Walker22 (Dec 14, 2009)

Sounds like Trigger Point Injection 20552 / 20553


----------

